# Myrtle And Marmalade



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey,

Been a long time since I posted on here, well over a year.
Thought I would share some M&M photos.





































enjoy :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, beautiful cats,_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are beauties, and I love their names


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: they are purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  great pics to.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
They are absolutely gorgeous! The way kittie is lying in the top photo reminds me of Franklin, with the fluffy paws.

You take great pictures too! I'm contemplating getting Sooty to a pet photographer, as I have vouchers for some prints!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

That first pic is sooo cute!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww soooooooooo beautiful


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovely pics! I just love those massive fluffy paws! :001_tt1:


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Many thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Hana (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful cats with such lovely coats! I love the names too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Matt  *waves*
Nice to see you around and love the pictures of your gorgeous cats. That first picture is brilliant - those huge paws


----------

